# High Protein Mini-Meals



## AnaSCI (Sep 30, 2003)

Fitness Top 10: High Protein Mini-Meals

By Evan Campbell

Fitness Specialist - Every 2nd Sunday


Although I've called this list "high protein" mini-meals, the following meals are also low in fat, low in carbs -- and those carbs that they do contain are of the "good" variety, and not the insulin-spiking, starchy kind -- and high in essential vitamins and minerals. They are basically perfect for anyone who is concerned about eating properly. 
Each meal contains between 300 and 400 calories; between 30 and 40 grams of protein; between 5 and 15 grams of fat; and between 15 and 35 grams of carbs. Best of all, the ingredients are all readily available, they are a cinch to make, and many of them are offered on restaurant menus (although you may not be able to control the fat content as readily as if you made them yourself). 


Number 10 
Egg-white omelet with low-fat ham and veggies

What you need:

4 egg whites 
4 slices low-fat ham, diced 
¼ cup low-fat milk 
½ tsp black pepper 
1 cup chopped peppers, red onions, mushrooms 
fat-free cooking spray 
What to do:
Thoroughly coat a medium frying pan with cooking spray, and put it on medium heat on the stove. Cook chopped vegetables in pan until softened (about 6 minutes). In bowl, whisk egg whites, ham, milk, and pepper, until blended. Pour into frying pan, over veggies and cook until set (about 6 minutes). 

Tip: 
Use a spatula to lift the edges of the omelet slightly as it cooks, to let the uncooked portions run into the bottom of the pan, and cook. 


Number 9 
Grilled chicken breast with lemon and pepper, and grilled veggies

What you need: 

6 oz chicken breast 
1 tsp olive oil 
juice of ½ lemon, or 1 lemon 
½ tsp black pepper, or to taste 
½ tsp salt, or to taste 
2 tsp finely chopped fresh parsley, or to taste 
1 ½ cups big chunks of red pepper, red onion, and asparagus 
What to do: 
In a bowl, combine the lemon juice, olive oil, pepper, salt, and parsley. Using a basting brush, baste the chicken with the marinade and let sit, covered, at room temperature, for 20 minutes. Meanwhile, fire up the grill to medium-high heat. Wash the brush, as to avoid spreading bacteria, and use it to baste the vegetables with the remaining marinade. Place the chicken on the grill and cook for about 7 minutes on each side, or until no longer pink in the center. Place the vegetables on the other side of the grill, and cook until softened. 


Number 8 
Tuna salad

What you need:

1 can flaked, water-packed tuna, drained 
4 or 5 leaves Boston lettuce 
1 cup lightly steamed green beans 
1 hard boiled egg, cut in quarters 
3 or 4 slices of red onion 
3 or 4 black olives, such as Kalamata 
Salt and pepper to taste 
Olive oil and red wine vinegar to taste 
What to do: 
Arrange lettuce leaves on a plate, mound the tuna in the center of the plate, and surround it with the green beans, onions, olives, and egg. Sprinkle with salt, pepper, oil, and vinegar (try not to exceed a teaspoon of olive oil -- although the fat it contains is the Omega-3, or "good fat" variety, it is fat nonetheless). 


Number 7 
Cottage cheese and fruit salad

What you need: 

1 cup low-fat cottage cheese 
1 ½ cups of your favorite fruits 
What to do: 
This one's pretty self-explanatory: Place the cottage cheese in a small bowl, place fruits on a small plate and enjoy. 


Number 6 
Shrimp cocktail and tomato juice

What you need: 

6 cooked jumbo shrimp 
¼ cup shrimp cocktail sauce 
Lemon wedge 
1 cup tomato juice 
What to do: 
Just arrange shrimp on a plate, and squeeze lemon juice onto them. Serve with cocktail sauce and tomato juice. 

Read on for five more great recipes, including an awesome chicken, shrimp and ginger stir-fry, and grilled filet mignon... 


Number 5 
Whole grain roll with sliced turkey breast, tomato and low-fat cheese

What you need: 

1 medium whole grain roll 
4 slices smoked turkey breast 
2 slices tomato 
1 slice low-fat cheese 
Dijon mustard to taste 
What to do: 
Turn the broiler on high. Slice roll down the middle, and spread mustard onto one side. Place turkey slices on top of mustard side, and top with tomatoes, and cheese. Place both halves under the broiler for about five minutes, or until cheese melts. "Close" the sandwich and enjoy.


Number 4 
Plain yogurt and granola

What you need:

1 cup low-fat, plain yogurt 
½ cup low-fat granola 
What to do: 
Mix yogurt and granola in a bowl and enjoy. 


Number 3 
Grilled salmon filet and salad
What you need: 

6 oz salmon filet 
½ lemon 
salt and pepper to taste 
1 ½ cups lettuce 
1 cup vegetables, such as chopped tomatoes, cucumber, carrots, celery, peppers, etc. 
low-fat dressing of your choice 
What to do: 
Fire up the grill. Squeeze lemon juice over salmon, and sprinkle with salt and pepper. Place salmon skin-side down on the grill and cook for about 6 minutes, or until flaky. Do not overcook. Serve with salad. 


Number 2 
Grilled filet mignon and steamed veggies

What you need: 

6 oz filet mignon 
Steak spices optional 
1 ½ cups cut vegetables, such as broccoli, cauliflower, carrots, etc. 
Shredded Parmesan cheese to taste 
What to do: 
Fire up the grill. Sprinkle filet mignon with steak spices if using and place on the grill. Cook to desired doneness (3-4 minutes on each side for medium). Meanwhile, place vegetables in a microwave-safe container, with a tiny bit of water, and cover loosely. Microwave on "high" until tender (approx 4 minutes). Sprinkle with Parmesan cheese.


Number 1 
Chicken and shrimp stir-fry with cashews, oriental veggies and ginger

What you need: 

5 oz chicken breast cut into thin strips 
3 oz uncooked, deveined and peeled large shrimp 
1 tsp chopped ginger, or to taste 
1 clove garlic, chopped 
1 tsp sesame oil 
2 shallots, chopped 
1 cup "oriental" vegetables, such as snow peas, water chestnuts, bean sprouts, red pepper, etc. 
low-fat bottled stir-fry sauce 
Optional: 2 tbsp cashews (ups the fat content, but it is the "good" kind of fat, and it's damn tasty!) 

What to do: 
Heat oil in pan, add shallots, ginger and garlic, and cook for 1 minute over medium heat. Add chicken to pan and cook until no longer pink (about 5 minutes). Add shrimp and cook until they turn opaque (about 2 minutes). Add vegetables and sauce. Stir-fry until tender (about 3 minutes). Sprinkle with cashews if using. 

http://www.askmen.com/sports/fitnes...tness_list.html


----------

